# Bist Du *? -  selbstgemacht

## slick

Hier nochwas für Testwillige...

http://www.deruwe.de/files/gentoo/wissenstest/fragen.php

Da so ein Test einfach zu stricken ist hier der passende (sicher nicht perfekte) Code dazu, falls jemand selbst so ein Umfrage bauen möchte. 

English users please go here so see the "international version"  :Wink: 

```
<html><head><title></title></head><body><form method="post" action="<?php echo $PHP_SELF; ?>">

<?php

$fragen = array(

   array(

      array('Erste Frage?',2), // Frage, Nr. richtige Antwort (arraykey+1)

      array( // Antworten

         'falsche Antwort',

         'richtige Antwort',

         'falsche Antwort',

         'falsche Antwort'

      )

   ),

   array(

      array('Zweite Frage?',1), // Frage, Nr. richtige Antwort (arraykey+1)

      array( // Antworten

         'richtige Antwort',

         'falsche Antwort',

         'falsche Antwort',

         'falsche Antwort'

      )

   )

);

if (! $_POST['submit']) {

   $i=0;

   foreach ($fragen as $frage) {

      echo '<p><b>'.$frage[0][0].'</b></p><p>'."\n";

      $j=1;

      foreach ($frage[1] as $antwort) {

         echo '<input type="radio" name="a'.$i.'" value="'.$j.'" /> '.$antwort.' <br />'."\n";

         $j++;

      }

      echo '</p>'."\n";

      $i++;

   }

   echo '<p><input type="submit" name="submit" value=" Auswertung anzeigen " /></p>';

} else {

   $i=0;

   $korrekt=0;

   foreach ($fragen as $frage) {

      if ($_POST['a'.$i] == $frage[0][1]) {

         $korrekt++;

      }

      $i++;

   }

   echo '<p>Du hast '.$korrekt.' von '.count($fragen).' Fragen richtig beantwortet.</p>';

}

?>

</form></body></html>
```

EDIT: URL geändertLast edited by slick on Tue May 09, 2006 7:48 am; edited 5 times in total

----------

## dakjo

Juchuuuuuuuuuuu 'Du hast 15 von 15 Fragen richtig beantwortet'

----------

## Finswimmer

Du hast 14 von 15 Fragen richtig beantwortet

Nah dran, und was war jetzt falsch?  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## slick

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Juchuuuuuuuuuuu 'Du hast 15 von 15 Fragen richtig beantwortet'

 

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Du hast 14 von 15 Fragen richtig beantwortet 

 

Da sieht man den Unterschied von Veteran zu l33t  :Wink:   :Cool: 

----------

## Roller

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *dakjo wrote:*   Juchuuuuuuuuuuu 'Du hast 15 von 15 Fragen richtig beantwortet' 
> 
>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Du hast 14 von 15 Fragen richtig beantwortet  
> 
> Da sieht man den Unterschied von Veteran zu l33t  

 

Dann stimmt bei mir aber was nicht:

"Du hast 15 von 15 Fragen richtig beantwortet"

----------

## c_m

13   :Embarassed: 

Naja, mit Bugreports mach ich nicht viel und Gentoos kannt ich nicht ^^

----------

## Finswimmer

Ok. Fehler gefunden. 

Dumme Tiere  :Wink:  Sind für mich alles gaaaaaanz süße putzige Pinguine  :Smile: 

Tobi

----------

## smg

 *Quote:*   

> Du hast 15 von 15 Fragen richtig beantwortet

 

Juhu!

----------

## ian!

Coole Idee!

 *Quote:*   

> Du hast 15 von 15 Fragen richtig beantwortet

 

Hätte wer was anderes erwartet?  :Wink: 

----------

## treor

14/15 weil ich direkt bei der 1 pinguin ancklicken wollte aber irgendwie auf de kuh gelandet bin ^^

----------

## slick

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Coole Idee!

 

Wer den Test eigenständig erweitern will (oder einfach nur schummeln weil er nicht über 10 kommt   :Twisted Evil: ) hier die Fragen passend für das Script oben.

EDIT: URL geändertLast edited by slick on Wed Apr 19, 2006 9:12 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## l3u

Laaangweilig ;-)

----------

## b3cks

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Laaangweilig 

 

++

 *Quote:*   

> Du hast 15 von 15 Fragen richtig beantwortet

 

Da fehlt ein Punkt!  :Wink: 

----------

## Uncle Enzo

 *Quote:*   

> Du hast 15 von 15 Fragen richtig beantwortet

 

hui kewl  :Razz: 

----------

## Ctrl+Alt+Del

Du hast 15 von 15 Fragen richtig beantwortet

der war zu einfach  :Smile: 

----------

## Storm.Xapek.de

14 von 15, hab die Forum-Frage nicht richtig gelesen.

Aber eigentlich garnciht so schlecht, kann man den test noch erweitern?

Dann könnten wir so ne Art Einbürgerungstest draus machen  :Smile: 

----------

## tost

Hehe bevor man sich registrieren kann mal so 20 Fragen davon stellen  :Very Happy: 

14 von 15  :Embarassed: 

tost

----------

## slick

 *Storm.Xapek.de wrote:*   

> Aber eigentlich garnciht so schlecht, kann man den test noch erweitern?

 

 *slick wrote:*   

> Wer den Test eigenständig erweitern will (oder einfach nur schummeln weil er nicht über 10 kommt  ) hier die Fragen passend für das Script oben.

 

Kann jeder kopieren und frei umbauen/erweitern... ich freu mich darauf...

----------

## hoschi

15 von 15  :Very Happy: 

Danke fuer den Code, und den Test  :Wink: 

Kriege ich jetzt LPIC 1 ?

----------

## mrsteven

15/15. Was habe ich gewonnen?

----------

## ConiKost

*freu*

 *Quote:*   

> Du hast 15 von 15 Fragen richtig beantwortet

 

----------

## slick

Aufgrund des netten Feedbacks hier der Test Nr. 2, diesmal etwas schwieriger - na wer schafft es ohne zu schummeln auf 15 Punkte? Die Fragen als Array gibts auch wieder extra.

----------

## zworK

15/15 beim ersten   :Very Happy: 

13/15 beim zweiten.  Hab mich mit dem $PORTAGE_TMPDIR verhauen. Die drittletzte konnte ich nicht wissen, da nie gemacht.

Aber schöne Fragen   :Wink: Last edited by zworK on Thu Apr 20, 2006 9:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pablo_supertux

"Du hast 15 von 15 Fragen richtig beantwortet" Yahooooooooo...  :Smile: 

----------

## slick

Und weil so schnell der Arbeitstag vorbeigeht, hier noch ein ganz anderer Test.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *slick wrote:*   

> Und weil so schnell der Arbeitstag vorbeigeht, hier noch ein ganz anderer Test.  

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Bist Du damit nicht einverstanden, Terroristen welche damit einverstanden sind, nicht als Terroristen zu bezeichnet zu werden, wenn diese keine terroristische Taten begehen aber nicht als Terroisten bezeichnet werden können als Terroristen zu bezeichen?
> 
> Antwort: ich verstehe die Frage nicht
> ...

 

 :Laughing: 

leider bin ich als Terrorist bewertet worden   :Embarassed: 

----------

## ConiKost

[/quote]xD

 *Quote:*   

> Du bist ein Terrorist. Deine IP-Adresse wurde den zuständigen Behörden gemeldet.

 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Quote:*   

> Du hast anscheinend eine oder mehrere Fragen nicht wahrheitsgemäß beantwortet. Du wirst verdächtig ein Terrorist zu sein. Deine IP-Adresse wurde den zuständigen Behörden gemeldet.

 

Scheisse   :Evil or Very Mad:  Meine Tarnung als normaler Gentooler ist aufgeflogen...

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## zworK

Den dritten Test habe ich dann wohl auch ... "bestanden"

----------

## fangorn

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## reyneke

 *test wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Du hast 15 von 15 Fragen richtig beantwortet.
> 
> 

 

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Da sieht man den Unterschied von Veteran zu l33t 
> 
> 

 

Werd ich jetzt zum Veteran befördert? 

Naja, im zweiten Test hat's dafür nur zu 13/15 gereicht. Aber das macht doch nix, oder?

----------

## Phlogiston

Ich hoffe ich habe das hier im Thread nicht übersehen, aber nun gibts so ein Test auch auf gentoo.de, da kann man sogar noch was gewinnen. Das hätte ich jedoch besser nicht gesagt, denn jetzt fällt meine Gewinnchance (da ja mehr mitspielen   :Crying or Very sad:  )

Viel Glück trotzdem   :Razz: 

----------

## Phlogiston

```

Du hast 15 von 15 Fragen richtig beantwortet

```

 :Cool: 

Wobei ich hiermit nicht ganz einverstanden bin:

```

Was ist ebuild?

eine Konfigurationdatei im Verzeichnis /usr/src/

->ein Programm aus dem Paket portage 

```

Ein ebuild ist ja nicht wirklich ein Programm, da ich es nicht ausführen kann. Es ist doch mehr eine Beschreibung wie ein Programm installiert/konfiguriert/usw...[/code] werden soll.

In dem Sinne

Phlogiston

----------

## slick

 *Phlogiston wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Was ist ebuild?
> ...

 

 :Shocked:  Häää? *amKopfkratz* Dann ist ja die Doku falsch.... nein sowas aber auch...

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/2006.0/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=6

----------

## Phlogiston

Ahh nun verstehe ich, ich dachte die Frage wäre: Was ist __ein__ ebuild, also die Datei...

*heulend-davonmach*

/edit: Schade dass du mich zitiert hast, ansonsten hätte ich das einfach editieren können   :Cool: 

----------

## slick

 *Phlogiston wrote:*   

> *heulend-davonmach*

 

*den LART wieder in den Schrank zurückleg*

 *Phlogiston wrote:*   

> /edit: Schade dass du mich zitiert hast, ansonsten hätte ich das einfach editieren können  

 

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Phlogiston

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *Phlogiston wrote:*   *heulend-davonmach* 
> 
> *den LART wieder in den Schrank zurückleg*
> 
> 

 

Das ist ja böse...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Phlogiston wrote:*   /edit: Schade dass du mich zitiert hast, ansonsten hätte ich das einfach editieren können   
> 
> 

 

Warum   :Twisted Evil:  ? Nicht eher sowas wie   :Razz:  ?

/edit: Na ja lassen wir das  :Smile:  War ja auch nicht so ernst gemeint mit dem editieren und nicht zum-Fehler-stehen wollen:D

----------

## slick

 *Phlogiston wrote:*   

> /edit: Na ja lassen wir das  War ja auch nicht so ernst gemeint mit dem editieren und nicht zum-Fehler-stehen wollen:D

 

Von mir doch auch nicht... is klar oder?   :Cool: 

----------

## Phlogiston

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *Phlogiston wrote:*   /edit: Na ja lassen wir das  War ja auch nicht so ernst gemeint mit dem editieren und nicht zum-Fehler-stehen wollen:D 
> 
> Von mir doch auch nicht... is klar oder?  

 

Ich kenn (kannte) dich ja nicht und konnte von daher nicht wissen was fürn Humor bzw. was für ein Verständnis du von Ironie hast. (Vielleicht bist du ja ein seniler alter griesgrämiger Geek   :Laughing:  )

Auf jeden Fall alles klar...   :Cool: 

Phlogiston

----------

## ugus

14 von 15    :Embarassed:   :Confused: 

----------

## dr.d3m0n

Du hast 15 von 15 Fragen richtig beantwortet

jo

----------

## michel7

Du hast 14 von 15 Fragen richtig beantwortet

Meine Durchfallfrage war: Was trägt noch den Namen Gentoo?

Ich habe eine Zeitschrift genommen, kenne keinen Dateimanager mit dem Namen Gentoo ...

----------

